

The JavaScript Guy - igvadaimon
http://latviancoder.com/story/the-javascript-guy

======
furqanrydhan
Your answer can always be: Do what you can to keep me around..:)

On a more serious note, working with newer JS frameworks you'll always run
into the issue of long term maintenance. Why do I pick jQuery (most of the
time) for projects that I won't solely maintain? It's easy to hire for, it has
a big enough community to support and there are a decent number of developers
that know jquery (and/or can easily go from JS->jquery). I would try to move
some items to jquery-like functionality as you go from prototype to
production.

------
daGrevis
In my team, I'm the one that knows JavaScript the best. Everyone is asking for
a help and I'm happy to answer.

Anyway, I somehow have this feeling that JavaScript is 2nd-level language and
I'm not so proud that I'm the only one that knows it good enough. I would be
much prouder if I would be "The Python guy" or, hell, let it be "The PHP guy"
even...

~~~
EnderMB
I know that feeling all too well.

I'm a .NET developer, but I often find myself working with front-end code
because I know it fairly well. I also find myself being the main person to
write JavaScript.

Don't get me wrong, I like being good at something and I'll keep working at it
to become better, but I find JS to be so annoying at times! I feel that I'm
only good with it because I've taken the time to read about it, and because
I'm able to take lessons from writing back-end code and apply what seem to be
obvious lessons to writing JS (i.e. cache jQuery lookups, name functions to
aid stack traces, etc). The reason I learned to write JS well was because the
overuse of JS annoys me so much, especially when no legacy brower fallback is
provided, or when the overuse of plugins causes the page size to be huge.

What's even more annoying is that ever since LinkedIn added those stupid
endorsements my main endorsement by far is JavaScript! Now, potential
employers will view me as good with JavaScript over anything else.

JS is a good thing to know, but sometimes a part of me dies when I'm referred
to as "the best with JS". I'd prefer to be "the best with C#", or "the best
with Python", but I'll take what I can get.

------
edwinjm
It's indeed not wise to use technologies only one employee knows. The best way
is to chose technologies together and find developers who want to learn those.
You have to motivate your colleagues to jump on board. And tell the senior
developer websites will be more and more depending on JavaScript. It's not
2000 anymore.

